# Show your Milky-Mods



## brighterisbetter (Nov 14, 2008)

I know there's already a Milky's EYE-CANDY thread over on B/S/T, but once those threads reach a certain # of posts, they're closed and a new thread is created. In this way, some of the earlier builds are lost to the pages of history, never to be bumped again.

This is a place to showcase your entire Milky collection, whether big or small. Feel free to list specifics. So whatcha got?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 14, 2008)

Reserved


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice. I'm looking forward to the rest of this thread.


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 14, 2008)

all reposts, but :nana:


*Milky AMP7*

Milky info: "The AMP7 is built in a McGizmo Aleph Mule EN clicky host via a standard-sized Aleph Light Engine (LE). Emitter is a SSCP7 CSWOI and driver is MadMax+ for use with a single primary or rechargeable cell. On RCR123, estimated overall output is 300 lumens... primary will yield a bit less but still be well into the 200s... primary will run for about 1 hour and rechargeable perhaps 40 minutes... and when the light dims, it will occur gradually rather than suddenly turning off. Qualitatively, this build is noticeably brighter than its equivalent using a single-chip emitter."





(sold this long ago )



*Milky Hoople*

Tale of the Milky Tape:
Hoople
SSCP4 USVOH L2head UCL
AcornHC 138 'C-Corndogg' Firmware
Max 46Lm 10h / Med 14Lm 34h / ULow
Optimized for 1x123 Primary Cell

Other info:
- L2 head on a Vital Gear body
- Optimized for a primary 123, long runtimes, beefed up heatsink, Miser Mode. Tacticool mode - max, ultra low, then medium (~30% max). 
- OVER *341 hours* continuous runtime on ULow (not even Miser yet!) on a single CR123A primary.







one of the sexiest things you can see on a Milky :naughty:






*Milky Candle (MC2)*, Special Batch With Nichia GS

Tale of the Milky Tape:
Milky Candle Rev2
Nichia NSPW500GS-K1 White 5mm LED
LSDiodes Amber 5mm LED

Milky info: "Folks have been asking about my Milky Candles (a.k.a. MC2) for a while, whether I had any more, when I would build some more, etc. I've finally got enough parts on hand to help on that front, and right now have six units... yes, ONLY SIX... that incorporate hand-chosen Nichia GS white LEDs of Rank W (brightest available) and tint C0 (neutral to slightly warm, virtually none of the usual blue/purple in the beam)... testing by fellow CPFer JTR1962 shows these LEDs to be by far the brightest, most efficient 5mm LEDs yet seen.

In addition to the above, I've taken individual measurements of the operating parameters for each LED in these six units and am loading customized firmware on them, specifically tweaked to drive the LEDs to their full capabilities: this means longer runtimes at each level before the units failover to amber, and MIGHT also mean these will be the first Milky Candles capable of running the white LED in regulation on a single PRIMARY 123 cell. 

Folks, I've been slowly gathering the necessary bits to build a handful more Milky Candles, and as of this moment I've got exactly SIX built, available to all, first to grab them, gets them! These six are particularly special in that I've mounted some handpicked Nichia GS LEDs (rank W, color bin C0)... these are easily the brightest and most efficient 5mm LEDs released to date. Another special aspect of this half-dozen units: I individually tested the voltage requirements of each LED in each unit and am recalibrating the firmware specifically to this batch's operational characteristics... what that means in real-world terms is longer runtimes before the units drop out of regulation and POSSIBLY (no guarantees, but hopeful) these might be the first and to date, only MC2 ever made capable of operating the white LED on a SINGLE 123 primary cell... all previous units would only operate in white when running with TWO 123 cells. Many LEDs lost their lives to give us this feature... well no, not really, but I did reject a fair number of LEDs that didn't make the grade for this little build... only the best made the cut... and since I don't have any more Nichia GS for these units at present, the 6 on hand are the ONLY ones for now with Nichia GS."







*Milky P7 Optimator*, on SureFire Z2 in black

Tale of the Milky Tape:
Optimator
KL3gen1 SSCP7 CSWOI Mc R27 cut MG AcornDx 1.5 ('Amity' Fw)
424 Lumens Max ... Runs on 1x Li-Ion or 2x 123 Primaries

Donn (seller) info: "This one is a primo KL3-BK in 99% condition. It's been Milkified with a Seoul Semiconductor P7 CSWOI , an McR27 reflector, trimmed to fit the immense emitter and the KL3, and driven at 4 levels of output by the Acorn driver, 'Amity' version, with ultra-low, low, medium and high (424 lumens). Takes 1x Li-Ion or 2x primaries. The beam from this head is awesome! A broad and well-defined hotspot, surrounded by ample sidespill. The 4-level output of the Acorn driver is extremely useful. As shown, mounted on a mint Z2 Combatlight body with tail-standing Leef clicky"













:thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 15, 2008)

Ohhh i love the milky creations!:twothumbs


----------



## tx101 (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres one of my Milky creations












Tale of the tape ..

"Oilslick" Aleph Mule EN-BK SSCP4 USWOH 
VIP500 Floodmaster MG
140 lumens for 2 hours
Recommended 1 x 123 Only


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just got my first Milky Mod in the mail today, I can't wait until it gets dark 

It is a Project M-813-M3, here is the info from Geminidan, who I bought it from:



> The head is a Milkyspit Project-M eXtreme X813-M3. It delivers at least 813 lumens overall output. The head was ruggedized for law enforcement use. It'll run on any power source up to 9 volts...
> 
> The emitters in that head are CreeXRE R2WC for an intense, "instableach" white. Custom RPM Clickie with no-trits!!
> 
> The body has 28x Viton #16 o-rings on it for grip... Viton is a higher-grade o-ring material that should wear better and last longer, without drying out as easily as normal o-rings would.


















Just sent Scott my E2E to get modded into a "Room sweeper" when it arrives I will post


----------



## cougar_67 (Nov 17, 2008)

wonderful lights - and a great thread!
On friday I got word that my first custom light - a Milky creation - was complete and on it's way to me. I've been waiting all weekend, knowing that it's getting closer and closer to my door. With luck, I'll be lighting up my neighborhood tomorrow night!







Steve


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 17, 2008)

Very nice output, man...how about some beamshots???


----------



## shomie911 (Nov 18, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Heres one of my Milky creations
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I love the post-apocalyptic look. Very old and worn looking.

I'm really interested, how was this done?



curlyfry562 said:


> Just got my first Milky Mod in the mail today, I can't wait until it gets dark
> 
> It is a Project M-813-M3, here is the info from Geminidan, who I bought it from:
> 
> ...



Looks great with those o-rings on there.

I need to get myself a Milky.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 18, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Looks great with those o-rings on there.
> 
> I need to get myself a Milky.



Feels even better, I never was a fan of the cigar grip.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 18, 2008)

I have too many to squeeze into one post, so I just show a few at a time.

I'll start with 4 classic McGizmo creations, upgraded at Milky Labs:






From the top:

A McLuxI TK with an SSC P4, on a 3x123 EN tube.

A McLuxI PR-T with 4x Rebels and an Acorn, on a 3x123 VG body.

A McLuxI PR-T with an SSC P7, on a 2x123 VG body

A McLuxI PR with an SSC P4, on a 2x123 VG body.


----------



## PaulNYC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a creemator e2dl.




http://lh4.ggpht.com/_CNbFGl0uFvw/SSM_VF6o9zI/AAAAAAAAA14/qco6jPVjjvU/s800/kNIFE%20AND%20LIGHT.jpg





All the GITD is my work.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 18, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> ...how about some beamshots???



Here you go...

f/2.8
1/15 sec

The milky x813 has a larger spot and much much more flood then the Malkoff M60.
The U2by2 initially didn't seem like 500 Lumens, but I figure that is due to its much larger denser flood. I love the U2by2 beam.

The little white tree is ~15m from the light.

Gosling 500 Lumens high





Gosling Low (~50Lumens)





The Milky x813





Milky U2By2 (on High)





Malkoff M60 in a Surefire 6P host





Stock Surefire G2





Surefire E1B High


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 19, 2008)

many thx...:twothumbs


----------



## jaybiz32 (Nov 19, 2008)

Introducing "Megalight x1400
Custom Mag 2d powdercoated white
runs of 2 a123 cells
7xsscp4
McR16ms
1400 lumens regulated


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 19, 2008)

That mag is sweat.

I just realized when I took the beamshots that the Milky's batteries were low, I will redo them tonight or tomorrow. I knew those looked wrong :duh2:


----------



## tx101 (Nov 19, 2008)

jaybiz32 said:


> Introducing "Megalight x1400
> Custom Mag 2d powdercoated white
> runs of 2 a123 cells
> 7xsscp4
> ...





LOL, the iPod of the flashlight world



@shomie, thats how the light came, brought it from another CPFer.
I believe that McGizmo released a small wave of black EN coated bodies.
Not 100% sure, maybe someone can chime in


----------



## coyote223 (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's mine, L1, L2, and a CREEmator. 

Tale of the tape ..

L1- CreeXRE McR 19cut MG MM+ 30ohmTail
Shock Mounted Circuit Capsule
Uses 1x123 Primary or 1xRCR123 Rechargeable

L2- Milky L2 Hybrid: CreeXRE Focusable TIR SOB1000 43 ohm Tail
High 255 Lumens.... Use 2x123 Primary or 2xRCR Rechargeable

E2E- CreeXRE Focusable TIR
AcornHC 1.3 'Bailey' Firmware
TURN HEAD TO FOCUS


----------



## tx101 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have posted this on the forum before 












SSC P4, MM+
PEU Pineapple body
Mirageman Ti bezel and tailcap


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

A couple of standards but they are good ones! Both the KL4 Boxter and the 12MM U2by2 run on 1 18650 AW cell.


----------



## tx101 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> A couple of standards but they are good ones! Both the KL4 Boxter and the 12MM U2by2 run on 1 18650 AW cell.




Im still waiting for my U2x2 :sigh:


----------



## Brizzler (Nov 19, 2008)

All these great builds have got me thinking...pondering flashaholic options...



coyote223 said:


> Here's mine, L1, L2, and a CREEmator.
> 
> Tale of the tape ..
> 
> ...



I'm especially intrigued by the Milky L2 hybrid - how does it compare with the Creemator (both on high)?


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 19, 2008)

Put an L1 and a Creemator together, and you get Legolas! click for info...





Crenshaw


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Im still waiting for my U2x2 :sigh:


 It really takes some time doesn't it! I kept looking at the posted beamshots to try and help me.

When you get it, the time will seem well worth it but right now I know it feels like forever. 
Did you go for all flood or semi-flood?


----------



## cougar_67 (Nov 19, 2008)

My very first light from Milkylabs has arrived! (much quicker than expected)

My "Seoul of a Cougar" Optimator:






Gen. 1 KL3 head, Custom cut McR38 reflector, E2L body, McTC tailcap and clicky ...
Seoul P4 U2SVOH, Acorn driver (4 level)
max output rated at 242 lumens! (I believe it!)

sorry, no beamshots - but it does light the tops of the pine trees on the far side of my neighbor's yard (that's close to 200' on the ground and about 90' or so UP!) Heh-heh 
- I didn't notice it until late last night, but the front O-ring is glow-in-the-dark! Nice touch, Scott!
thanks Scott! great job.
Steve


----------



## coyote223 (Nov 19, 2008)

Brizzler said:


> All these great builds have got me thinking...pondering flashaholic options...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm especially intrigued by the Milky L2 hybrid - how does it compare with the Creemator (both on high)?


Beams are pretty similiar. Hot spot on the L2 is a little bigger. CREEmator is brighter and the hot spot seems a little whiter than the L2's.


----------



## shomie911 (Nov 19, 2008)

tx101 said:


> @shomie, thats how the light came, brought it from another CPFer.
> I believe that McGizmo released a small wave of black EN coated bodies.
> Not 100% sure, maybe someone can chime in



If you ever decide to sell it send me a PM. :twothumbs

Anyway, seeing all these Milky-Mods really makes me feel like my little collection is missing something.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 20, 2008)

and milky soes not anwser...:sigh:

i want to have e new milky mod!


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 21, 2008)

:bump:

Updated the beam shots for you guys


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 21, 2008)

I jsut got a MC2 milky candle from a member here in the marketplace.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 22, 2008)

These Milkys are starting to become addicting. I got the M3 this week, I have an E2e in Milky Labs, and a U2by2 on the way. 

Needless to say I am going to have alot of photos for this thread in the coming weeks.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just got my U2by2


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 1, 2008)

nice!


----------



## tx101 (Dec 1, 2008)

curlyfry562 said:


> Just got my U2by2



HOw long did you have to wait ???
I am still waiting for mine


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 1, 2008)

tx101 said:


> HOw long did you have to wait ???
> I am still waiting for mine



Bought it used, I had to wait a week. :naughty:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 1, 2008)

That's how I got mine! ?Does your light have the 18650 capable body? 

Then I sent it back for a tweak on the 12mm reflectors (odd spot on 1). I wanted the excellent balance between all flood and all throw. The 12mm delivers exactly that. Downside is I had to wait on it a bit. Was worth it. The low runtime on the 18650 should be really long but i haven't tested it yet.

I would love to witness 2 regular flood reflectors and 2 12mm in 1 light, I bet that's pretty unique!


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am pretty sure mine has the 10mm reflectors, and for me the beam pattern is beautiful. It is slightly more flood than throw, but I have enough throwers(3) and it is good to have a change. I hope you get yours back soon, and we expect beamshots when you do. , I will post mine tonight.

I have the 17mm body


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow that U2by2 looks really nice!


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 2, 2008)

Updated the beamshots on previous page w/ the U2by2. Enjoy


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread can't die!!


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice Beamshots!


----------



## nautilus1950 (Dec 8, 2008)

My E1L Outdoorsman CREEMATOR mod and MC2 side by side. Nitecore extreme for size comparison.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice creemator. I am glad you took the picture of the inside of the head I always wanted to see how the focusing works. 

What is so special about the milky candle?


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 8, 2008)

curlyfry562 said:


> What is so special about the milky candle?


 

multimode, runs forever and is a battery vampire. great indoors emergency light!


----------



## Flea Bag (Dec 8, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> That's how I got mine! ?Does your light have the 18650 capable body?
> 
> Then I sent it back for a tweak on the 12mm reflectors (odd spot on 1). I wanted the excellent balance between all flood and all throw. The 12mm delivers exactly that. Downside is I had to wait on it a bit. Was worth it. The low runtime on the 18650 should be really long but i haven't tested it yet.
> 
> I would love to witness 2 regular flood reflectors and 2 12mm in 1 light, I bet that's pretty unique!



I've been thinking a lot about the U2by2 lately and the more I think if it, the more I'm sure I'm going to get one!

Don't mind me asking; but how do the new 12mm reflectors compare to the throw of the Malkoff M60? At which level of the U2by2's output does it seem to equal the M60's throw?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 8, 2008)

At level 5 it's about the same. To my eyes 6 beats it in total light on target but is not quite as tight a hotspot as an M60 but I was comparing them at a pretty long distance..........never measured it though. I should have!

You are going to love it!

I would also like to add that the Oilslick further up is now MINE!
I put in a glow boot and swapped out the lens retaining o-ring for a nice orange one, it looks great. I also took off the clip, I just like it better without for some reason.

Now I am considering if I should send it back to Milky to get an emitter swap. It does 2 hours on a primary @ 140 lumens but I am thinking of trying a high CRI Seoul that will give me 90 warm lumens for the same 2 hours.
I CAN NOT make up my mind if I ought to have the emitter swapped or just leave it alone!
:candle: HELP!


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 8, 2008)

curlyfry562 said:


> What is so special about the milky candle?



Isn't it obvious??? It's a Milky-Mod!!!

Seriously, though... It is designed to be a relatively inexpensive (to us, anyway...) emergency light that runs on our "dead" 123 cells. It has 4 modes of brightness coming from two 5mm led's: one white and one amber. It goes: high white, medium white, low white, lower amber. 

The MC2 is designed to suck EVERY LAST BIT of energy out of your cells. It can use either one or two primary 123's as it has a long spring and an adjustable screw assembly as part of the tail cap to assist in adjusting between one and two cells. If you use one cell, only the amber and possibly the lowest white level will work, depending on the cells voltage. 

You can cycle through the levels using the twisty tail cap. Whatever level you decide to use, the software will run the light on that level until the cell voltage cannot support that level, at which point it drops down to the next level down. 

Once the MC2 drops out of the three white levels, it drops into the lowest amber level, letting you know your cells are getting really dead, but still giving you a long time of very low output amber light. When the voltage drops low enough to not constant-drive the amber led, the amber led will pulse instead of just dying. 

Overall, an excellent emergency light.

BTW, My Milky U2X2 must have one of the older bodies because even my 18650's rattle around in it a bit. The ID of it is probably around 19.5-20mm. SWEET!!!


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 9, 2008)

socom1970 said:


> You can cycle through the levels using the twisty tail cap.


 

you can push in (press) the metal washer in the tail cap as well to cycle through, turn it on/off, :thumbsup:


----------



## Flea Bag (Dec 9, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> At level 5 it's about the same. To my eyes 6 beats it in total light on target but is not quite as tight a hotspot as an M60 but I was comparing them at a pretty long distance..........never measured it though. I should have!
> 
> You are going to love it!
> 
> ...



Cool! The U2by2 looks like it's perhaps one of the best all-rounded lights out there with decent throw while still having good flood! What's a wallet to do? :duh2:


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well the Milky candle isn't sounding so bad after all. It will give my pile of almost dead CR123's something to do.

I am afraid to ask, how much does the milky candle cost?


----------



## tx101 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> I would also like to add that the Oilslick further up is now MINE!
> I put in a glow boot and swapped out the lens retaining o-ring for a nice orange one, it looks great. I also took off the clip, I just like it better without for some reason.
> 
> Now I am considering if I should send it back to Milky to get an emitter swap. It does 2 hours on a primary @ 140 lumens but I am thinking of trying a high CRI Seoul that will give me 90 warm lumens for the same 2 hours.
> ...



Pictures please


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 9, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Pictures please



Yes, If you do decide to upgrade please get comparison beamshots.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 9, 2008)

If I do it I will do a before and after!

I can give up 20 lumens for a warm tint but I cringe at losing 50.........

I wonder how long a 5A MC-E can run on 1 primary? I wouldn't want it to be any brighter than 120-140Lu really. I wonder if it gets hot fast at low current?


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 9, 2008)

curlyfry562 said:


> Well the Milky candle isn't sounding so bad after all. It will give my pile of almost dead CR123's something to do.
> 
> I am afraid to ask, how much does the milky candle cost?


 

check here - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/185507


----------



## tx101 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks to Arewethereyetdad and Brighterisbetter (for the heads up  )
My Optimator is now complete ..... Optimator KL3 1st Gen Head, Leef 1 x 18650 body, and SW02 Tailcap







Now I cannot decide whether to have a lanyard ring or a belt clip, so for the
moment I will have both


----------



## lumafist (Dec 16, 2008)

TX my friend.....!


That is one sweet chunk of light......!


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's my humble little collection of Milky-Mods (so far) from the Top-Secret Milky Labs facility. Photos and photo preparation are done by SuperDave.


----------



## Superdave (Dec 17, 2008)

It's always nice to take pictures and play with flashlights on company time. :thumbsup:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 17, 2008)

socom1970 said:


> Here's my humble little collection...


That's far from humble.....tell me more about this little guy!


----------



## lumafist (Dec 17, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> That's far from humble.....tell me more about this little guy!


 

*Me too............:devil:*


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 17, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> That's far from humble.....tell me more about this little guy!



ditto, I have never seen one of these before. Beamshots please


----------



## Superdave (Dec 17, 2008)

here is another pic..


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 17, 2008)

What is the output and runtime?


----------



## tx101 (Dec 17, 2008)

curlyfry562 said:


> What is the output and runtime?



Please tell ..... we need details


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 17, 2008)

As I understand from Scott, the Fenix LOP+SSC P7 is the first one he's ever done. As such, I do not have an answer about brightness and runtime. Perhaps if Scott is out there somewhere, he can answer your questions far better than I. What I CAN say about it is that I like it VERY much. Three levels using the stock Fenix circuitry (Medium, Low, High). All flood, no artifacts at all. Just wide, even light with NO spot AT ALL. Outstanding for closeup work. It puts out a LOT of light from such a small package, even with the P7 being under-driven. It's almost like a "micro-mule" if I understand the CPF definition of a mule. I will try for beamshots at some point soon for all who are interested.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 17, 2008)

I am very interested!


----------



## testno2283 (Dec 18, 2008)

jaybiz32 said:


> Introducing "Megalight x1400
> Custom Mag 2d powdercoated white
> runs of 2 a123 cells
> 7xsscp4
> ...


wow that maglite is the nicest torch i have ever seen, unbeatable 
matt


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 18, 2009)

*M3 'T2' X689.4* - Pics courtesy of MSaxatilus :devil:
-6 x SSC P4 (3xS2-400K-93CRI, 3xUSWOH) alternated
-689 lumens for 90 minutes on 2x18650 LiIon's
-3mm Red-Orange within Skull Bead (activated in low-low)
-Acorn 1.5 ('C-T2' Firmware) - Strobe/Locator/Mizer
-SW02 & RPM Ti bezel


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 18, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## curlyfry562 (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the M3 especially the T2, but mine is brighter


----------



## Superdave (Jan 18, 2009)

Now that's a light with style. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 18, 2009)

So far my favorite is the "T2" which should be in the new movie,:devil: and the noisy cricket. That little light with a p7 crammed in is simply cool!


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 19, 2009)

SOO Many questions!!! Well I keep seeing these Milky creations all over CPF and they all seem to be of high build quality and extremely awesome lights. Anybody know if Milky has done a E1E? And that Noisy cricket looks crazy!!! And would anybody mind PM'ing me some contact information for Milky? Last question are most of these mods pretty pricy?


----------



## curlyfry562 (Jan 19, 2009)

ricehaterboi said:


> SOO Many questions!!! Well I keep seeing these Milky creations all over CPF and they all seem to be of high build quality and extremely awesome lights. Anybody know if Milky has done a E1E? And that Noisy cricket looks crazy!!! And would anybody mind PM'ing me some contact information for Milky? Last question are most of these mods pretty pricy?



All Milky's contact info is on this https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200973 thread as well as many other goodies. Try not to drool on your keyboard to much.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 19, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Amazing!


 
+1

This one looks very very nice...:twothumbs


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 23, 2009)

@brighterisbetter

that is possible the coolest looking front end of a light i have ever seen. Beats out ttran's one with the skull of which the name escapes me at the moment......

Crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 23, 2009)

Superdave said:


> here is another pic..


Seriously, hotw bright is this thing?

Crenshaw


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 23, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> that is possible the coolest looking front end of a light i have ever seen. Beats out ttran's one with the skull of which the name escapes me at the moment......


Thanks, all the credit goes to Milky for the excellent work. You're thinking of the 'Transgressor' here.
Pic taken from that thread:




And from mine:





The 'Transgressor' was actually the inspiration for the 'T2'. In case there's any confusion, 'T2' does not refer to 'Transgressor 2' but rather to "Terminator 2: Judgment Day" the movie.


----------



## lumafist (Jan 23, 2009)

Both of you have gotten a marvelous product each.....!
I miss having Tung around BTW..

These puppies are just way to cool.......

I hope it will make sunshine for many years to come.......


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 24, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> Thanks, all the credit goes to Milky for the excellent work. You're thinking of the 'Transgressor' here.
> Pic taken from that thread:
> 
> 
> ...



yup, thats the one... both mean lights...

ill just have to be happy with my one, norma-by-comparison milky mod.....

great lights everyone..

Crenshaw


----------



## lumafist (Jan 24, 2009)

By lumafist at 2009-01-24

A classic McGizmo McluxI PR-T-HA head, loaded with a Seoul P7 CSWOI, custom cut McR27 reflector, Dual MadMax+ converters. WriteRight diffusion film. 
McClickie.
 
Thanks Donn...!
And Criollo for the McPak....:thumbsup:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice one lumafist! I bet she's a screamer


----------



## tx101 (Jan 24, 2009)

@ Very nice PRT setup you got there Lumafist

Now imagine if the PRT head was Ti :devil::devil::devil:
I bet you could persuade someone to machine one for you :naughty:

You have another one on the way dont you ..... its SO UNFAIR :thumbsdow





:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## lumafist (Jan 24, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> Nice one lumafist! I bet she's a screamer


 


YES,,,,,!



tx101 said:


> @ Very nice PRT setup you got there Lumafist
> 
> Now imagine if the PRT head was Ti :devil::devil::devil:
> I bet you could persuade someone to machine one for you :naughty:
> ...


 
YES......!


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 26, 2009)

That looks very nice Lumafist!!!

What ist the current on high???


----------



## lumafist (Jan 26, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> That looks very nice Lumafist!!!
> 
> What ist the current on high???


 
Thanks Toby!

I actualy don`t know...
It is so bright I never thought about asking......:twothumbs

I just got another PR-T sporting a DB917 with a P4 for cream on top....


----------



## nein166 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is my current collection of Milky Mods

(Well the 10mm MC2 is my own mod of a stock MC2)

1. Lantern MC2 running off 4xAA
2. Tektite MC2 
3. 10mm MC2 Potted with DevCon 2Ton
4. 20mm MC2 w/ Kingbright Orange 
5. ML-1 L2 Head w/ LuxK2 TFFC
6. X-155 M1 Illuminator


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice!

What is the output of your ML-1?


----------



## nein166 (Feb 17, 2009)

The ML-1, no idea how bright but it runs brighter on a RCR123
I had the stop bored off so I could use guilt-free lumens
2 modes of course Hi and Low
Nice and creamy white color


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 17, 2009)

Many thx...:kiss:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 11, 2009)

tx101 said:


>


The Novatac clip looks great on this one Wai. Is it stock or did you bore it out to fit on the Leef tube?


----------



## tx101 (Mar 12, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> The Novatac clip looks great on this one Wai. Is it stock or did you bore it out to fit on the Leef tube?



Stock.
Someone posted that the Novatac clip will fit a SF 6P, thats where I got the idea from 
Well ... TBH, its a bit loose, I had to use a oring so that it would seat properly.


----------



## skalomax (Mar 13, 2009)

nein166 said:


> Here is my current collection of Milky Mods
> 
> (Well the 10mm MC2 is my own mod of a stock MC2)
> 
> ...


 
Nice X-155! :naughty:


----------



## nein166 (Mar 13, 2009)

skalomax said:


> Nice X-155! :naughty:


Hey Skalomax where have you been? Welcome Back!

I actually had it bored for 18650 and a Detonator 1 cell extender






Oh and the Vulcan would be my newest, thats on a one of a kind SF Weaponlight body Milkyspit made into a 2 cell M-to-C body on his lathe.

The M365 Vulcan is a KL3 head with 5 rebels that runs at 100 Lumens Per Watt. M365 = 365 Lumens = 3.65watt flashlight... thats draw at the batteries not the emitters. Since they are underdriven the Rebels are at an efficiency over 100lm/W. Its Milkyspit's most efficient high output flashlight. Can't wait till I get some 26650 BigLeef bodies and run it for 6 hours off 2 Moli cells.

Milky's comments on the Vulcan Here


----------



## Nilsson (Mar 13, 2009)

Milky Room Sweeper


----------



## lumafist (Mar 13, 2009)

I for one wanna see a pic of the brass-pill......!!!

I know there are alot more people here that wanna see it aswell.....:nana:


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool lights, but I gotta ask, what's with the names?


----------



## schiesz (Mar 14, 2009)

Seriously? That's the best part of the milky lights! The only ones I have are from the old days when they had names like MC-1 and ML-1, but I love the newer generation.


----------



## Nilsson (Mar 14, 2009)

lumafist said:


> I for one wanna see a pic of the brass-pill......!!!
> 
> I know there are alot more people here that wanna see it aswell.....:nana:



Not the best pics...


----------



## skalomax (Mar 14, 2009)

nein166 said:


> Hey Skalomax where have you been? Welcome Back!
> 
> I actually had it bored for 18650 and a Detonator 1 cell extender
> 
> ...


 
Pretty cool, man. I remember I was tempted to buy a Vulcan from Milky because of its exceptional runtimes.


----------



## Scottiver (Mar 15, 2009)

schiesz said:


> Seriously? That's the best part of the milky lights! The only ones I have are from the old days when they had names like MC-1 and ML-1, but I love the newer generation.


 
I agree, I think the new names are cool!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jun 5, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## 2sparky (Jun 9, 2009)

Its a gossamer with the califon' firmware. Vital Gear FB-2 body, KL1 head, all HA Nat goodness! I love this thing, it puts out a broad huge flood with a little bit of spill.


----------



## nautilus1950 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing really unique, but just a KX1 creemator mode I got from Milky Labs a while ago. Awesome EDC till today and going strong. :twothumbs Started out with its original E1L tube, I've upgraded to a L4 tube using a AW 17670 cell.

Photos fresh from Milky Labs. (removed pics here cos i realised I posted them back on post #43 lol)

Now with L4 tube, tritium and a glow job on the business end...















Some UV goodness







Mods, if the pics are causing any problems, please let me know ><


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm loving that L4 

:thumbsup:


----------



## lumafist (Aug 10, 2009)

As clean as they come....!


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Thanks to Arewethereyetdad and Brighterisbetter (for the heads up  )
> My Optimator is now complete ..... Optimator KL3 1st Gen Head, Leef 1 x 18650 body, and SW02 Tailcap
> 
> 
> ...



Hi tx101 - I have just scored a 1st Gen KL3 and it is very dim (and purple) by todays standard. How effective is Milky's Optimator mod in terms of output / runtime etc?


----------



## tx101 (Aug 13, 2009)

Meganoggin said:


> Hi tx101 - I have just scored a 1st Gen KL3 and it is very dim (and purple) by todays standard. How effective is Milky's Optimator mod in terms of output / runtime etc?



Couldnt agree with you more, the original emitter in the KL3 is terrible by modern standards.
The head *deserves* a more modern emitter
The Optimator in the photo uses a SSC P4U2 which according to the data
sheet will give you 280 lumens at 1A .... a definite improvement :thumbsup:

Might want to wait a week or so, I have another KL3 on the way from Milky
but this one has a K2 TFFC installed. This should be brighter than a P4. 
It is driven at a higher current so runtime will be reduced.
To give you an idea of what a K2 TFFC can do, imagine a P4 emitter but 
with the throw of a R2 .... an intense hotspot without the Cree rings :devil:

I'll let you know when I get it :thumbsup:


BTW, if you want something brighter, you can always go for the flood of a P7 or MCE


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 13, 2009)

tx101 You are a star :thumbsup:

I thinks a P7 would work - I really want a mental blaster... Thank you for the feedback.

P.S. Try to get to the get together in Devon - would be great to meet you!


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 13, 2009)

Meganoggin said:


> tx101 You are a star :thumbsup:
> 
> I thinks a P7 would work - I really want a mental blaster... Thank you for the feedback.
> 
> P.S. Try to get to the get together in Devon - would be great to meet you!




Sorry for jumping it, but wanted to mention I've done both P7 and MC-E in the KL3rev1 head, and both work great! The one caveat being that it will be a relatively floody beam... it can achieve pretty good throw with the right optic or reflector, although there's likely to be a partial donut in the center (a byproduct of the relatively non-diffused focusing used for longer throw). Hope that helps.


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 13, 2009)

Milky, I have a few (very) tentative questions...

How many modes can you build these lights to have? 2,3,4, etc.?
Do your lights allow for both primaries and rechargeable s?
If you were to build a light that originally used 3x CR123, could it be modded to use 2AA instead? CR123's are very expensive around here, but I already have rechargeable AA's.

Thank you, if you choose not to answer these questions, I understand that you may be a busy person, and I didn't want to want to waste a whole thread on three questions.


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 13, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Milky, I have a few (very) tentative questions...
> 
> How many modes can you build these lights to have? 2,3,4, etc.?
> Do your lights allow for both primaries and rechargeable s?
> ...



John, for all practical purposes I can build the lights for as few or as many modes as you wish, and can incorporate (within reason at least) pretty much any sort of user interface or special feature.

Support for primary and rechargeable will depend on build specifics, but in most cases I'm able to allow for either.

Battery support for whatever I build doesn't necessarily have to be at all related to the light's stock configuration... so for example, a host that originally took 3x123 cells could conceivably work with 2AA, so long as the circuitry and LED that I install are tailored to support that.

Hope this helps!


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 13, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> John, for all practical purposes I can build the lights for as few or as many modes as you wish, and can incorporate (within reason at least) pretty much any sort of user interface or special feature.
> 
> Support for primary and rechargeable will depend on build specifics, but in most cases I'm able to allow for either.
> 
> ...



Not to waste more time, but could you ball park a figure for modifying an e1e to have 5 modes (if possible, 3 with head loose, 2 with it tight to the body like Fenix lights) 1, 5, 30, 70,150 lumens, made for more throw than flood, with GID powder around the LED? I'm really waiting for the new XP-G to come out, for the most efficiency possible in a neutral tint.

I'd supply the base light and shipping costs to and from you, of course.


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice mods again!


----------



## tx101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Received this from the Milky Labs this morning, in record time :thumbsup:






KL3 Gen 1 Optimator LuxK2 TFFC-UW0E 276 lumens @ 1.3 







Now my Optimator SSCP4 has a playmate 







Shame SF never produced SW02s in black


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 18, 2009)

milkyspit said:


> Sorry for jumping it, but wanted to mention I've done both P7 and MC-E in the KL3rev1 head, and both work great! The one caveat being that it will be a relatively floody beam... it can achieve pretty good throw with the right optic or reflector, although there's likely to be a partial donut in the center (a byproduct of the relatively non-diffused focusing used for longer throw). Hope that helps.



Thanks Milky - can you let me know costs for a MC-E mod capable of running on 1, 2 or 3 primaries.


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 18, 2009)

ML1 SSCP4 USWOH McR18j Old style head, cap is HDS, tail is I think McGizmo. New style body. A most useful beam IMO.


----------



## Vernon (Oct 2, 2009)

Surefire L1 Extreme LuxK2-TFFC


----------



## curlyfry562 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got in my new Gosling, this is by far my favorite flashlight ever. Milky :thumbsup:

500 hi / 50 Low w/ Miser mode running on a 17670. 

Beamshots have been updated 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2705404&postcount=14


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 20, 2009)

curlyfry562 said:


> Just got in my new Gosling, this is by far my favorite flashlight ever. Milky :thumbsup:
> 
> 500 hi / 50 Low w/ Miser mode running on a 17670.
> 
> ...



CurlyFry, glad you like your Gosling! That silver-colored clip on your light looks sharp. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoFair (May 19, 2010)

My ugly green U2:











Scott put an neutral white MC-E in it and it is perfect. Beam is flawless and very close to beam of the old LuxV U2, just several times brighter and neutral white. 

Thanks again Scott

Sverre

PS! It was duracoated OD green by a former owner


----------



## dcaprilia (May 19, 2010)

Here are a couple....


----------



## chaoss (May 19, 2010)

Only one, a high CRI floodmaster


----------

